# Burnieo



## Burnieo (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Bolins 1250 with a frontend loader. I have a Cessna Hyd Gear Pump # G24124 OBAA. Is there a replacement for this pump? Or can I purchase this pump? It is CW looking at the shaft end. The shaft is .4375 dia. and is 2" long from the flange to the end of the shaft. The flange is SAE-AA. Don't know the GPM. It is for a small National front end loader with 1.5" ID cylinders. Thans-Burnieo


----------

